# Klausuraufgaben



## Night79 (24. Jul 2011)

Moin Leute,

habe jetzt ne Java Klausur vor mir .. hab die alte zum üben bekommen... hab die total verhauen,

da ich fast die ganze Zeit Krankheitsbeding im Seminar gefehlt habe .. 


Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja beim Ausarbeiten der Alten Klausur helfen?!? 

Es ist sehr dringend, ich muss die umbedingt bestehen und verstehe im moment nur Bahnhof?!? :bahnhof:



*1. Java-Fragen:*

Können Methoden überladen werden?		
Können Methoden überschrieben werden?		
Werden Konstante mit dem Zusatz „final“ deklariert?		
Können im Konstruktor andere Konstruktoren aufgerufen werden?		
Kann eine Methode ein Wert zurückgeben?		
Unterscheidet java zwischen Groß,- und Kleinschreibung?		
Ist diese Deklaration richtig? float f = 1.1232F;	


*2. Programmieren Sie ein Java-Programm, das bei Aufruf 3 Übergabeparameter
Auswertet. *

Aufruf:	java(.exe) Prog name kennwort de

Die Ausgabe soll auf der CMD-Konsole erfolgen. Wenn weniger oder mehr
Parameter übergeben wurden, soll ein Hinweis mit Anzahl der Paramter
Erscheinen. Erfolgt die richtige Anzahl, sollen die Paramter ausgeben werden.

*
3. Beschreiben Sie den Unterschied zwischen einer Objektvariablen und einer
Klassenvariablen* 


*4. Erklären Sie den Unterschied zwischen den Begriffen: Klasse und Objekt *


*5. Erstellen Sie ine Referenzadresse vom Type StringBuffer und weisen dieser
Ein Objekt der Klasse StringBuffer mit dem Anfangswert „Hallo“ zu. *


*6. Mit welchen beiden Anweisungen fangen Sie eine mögliche Ausnahme ab. *


*7. Ergänzen Sie den Programmcode zur Ausgabe des Unicodes als Zahlenwert: *

char c = `€`;
System.out.println (  _________________________  );


*8. Programmieren Sie eine Methode. Bei Aufruf soll dieser eine Zahl vom Typ int
Übergeben werden. Diese Zahl soll in der Methode um 2 erhöht werden und das
Ergebnis an die aufrufende Stelle zurückgeliefert werden. *


*9. Programmieren Sie die Klasse Tier mit der Eigenschaft „private
int jahr“ ( Abkürzung für Geburstjahr ). Es soll ein parameterloser Konstruktor
vorhanden sein und ein Konstruktor, in dem ein Übergabewert der Eigenschaft
zugewiesen wird. Verwenden Sie keine anderen Variablennamen.
Programmieren Sie Methoden für das Abfragen und Ändern der Eigenschaft.

Erstellen Sie die Klasse Hund, die von Tie erbt mit der
Eigenschaft „private String name“.

Es soll ein paramterloser Konstruktor vorhanden sein und ein Konstruktor, in
dem Übergabewerte den Eigenschaften zugewiesen wird. Verwenden Sie keine
anderen Varialennamen. Programmieren Sie Methoden für das Abfragen und
Ändern der Eigenschaft. *


*10. Programmieren Sie die Konstante „MAXIMUM = 100“. *


*11. Mit welchem Operator läßt sich einfach feststellen, ob eine Ganzzahl durch 7
Ohne Rest teilbar ist? (bitte eine Beispiellösung) *


*12. Wie erreichen Sie bei der Deklaration, das ein StandardArray „zahlenListe“ mit 5
nummerischen Elementen gleich mit den Zahlen 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 initialisiert wird?
( bitte Beispielcode ) *


*13. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Datentypen „char“ und „String“ ? *


*14. Typumwandlung von dobule zu int:*

Double d = 1.2534;

Int i = ______________________


*15. Erklären Sie den Unterschied zwischen Unicode und ASCII-Code *



*17. Kennzeichnen Sie die folgenden Programmzeilen eindeutig durch ein Kreuz, ob
es sich um Methoden bzw. Eigenschaften eines Objektes oder um keines von
beiden handelt: *

waldi.lieb = true  	Eigenschaft	Methode	keines von beiden

arrSumme( i ) = 0;	Eigenschaft	Methode	keines von beiden

var.getInt( );		Eigenschaft	Methode	keines von beiden


*18.	Finden und erklären Sie die Fehler (10 Punkte)*


```
Public Klasse Test Programm
{
	 	public static Main ( String [ ] args )
{
	 		boolean b = true;
	 		int = 0;
	 		longdouble d = 1.0d;
	 		String char = new String ( „Hallo“ );
	 		while ( int I = 0; I < 100; i++ )
{
	 			If ( i > 20 )
{
	 				b = false;
	 				X = false;
}
	 			If ( b == false )
{
	 				System.Ende;
}
	 			System.out.println( „Hallo“ );
}
		}
	}
```


*19. Vervollständigen Sie diesen Beispielcode mit den richtigen Referenzvariablen: *


```
Class ProgrammInformation
{
	JFrame rahmen;
	JPanel inhalt;
	JLabel lab;

	ProgrammInformation ( )
{
	______________	= new JFrame( );
	______________	= new JPanel( );
	______________	= new JLabel(  „Hallo“ );

	______________	.setTitle( „Info“ );
	______________	.setSize( 400, 300 );
	______________	.setLayout( new GridLayout( 1,1 ) );
	______________	.add( lab );
	______________	.getContentPane( ).add( ______________ );
	______________	.setVisible( true );

}
}
```

*20. Was ist eine Methodenüberladung  und schreiben Sie einen 
Beispielcode.*



ICH WÄRE EUCH SEHR DANKBAR .. !!!!!

:rtfm:


----------



## Marcinek (24. Jul 2011)

Hi 

Wäre in der JOB Börse besser aufgehoben..

Wieviel bezahlst du für die Lösung?

Gruß,


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Jul 2011)

Night79 hat gesagt.:


> Es ist sehr dringend, ich muss die umbedingt bestehen und verstehe im moment nur Bahnhof?!?



Dann würde ich dir empfehlen die Skripte oder andere Unterlagen zu der Vorlesung durch zuarbeiten. Eine Programmiersprache wie Java lernt man nicht, in dem man sich die Lösungen zu einer Übung ansieht.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jul 2011)

Ich glaube nicht dass der TO daran interessiert ist Java zu lernen


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Jul 2011)

Naja, dann wird er wohl seine nächste Klausur auch verhauen.


----------



## Monaria (24. Jul 2011)

Du solltest etwas Bereitschaft zeigen, Java zu lernen, denn pure Lösungen helfen bei Verständnisfragen (Aufgabe 18 ist bei Lehreren da sicherlich äußerst beliebt) nur begrenzt.

Was verstehst du? Was verstehst du nicht? "Nur Bahnhof" bedeutet, dass du _garnichts_ davon verstehst, also garkein Wissen über Java vorliegt.


----------



## njans (24. Jul 2011)

Also es wäre durchaus gut, wenn du zumindest hinschreiben würdest, was du glaubst, sei die richtige Antwort. Dann würden wir zumindest den Eindruck haben, dass du versucht die Aufgaben nicht vollkommen auf uns abzuwälzen.


----------



## njans (24. Jul 2011)

Ich habe mir mal eben ein paar Fragen ausgesucht und die mal beantwortet, hab aber ein paar ausgelassen, ich will dir ja nicht das "Programmieren" abnehmen 

*1. Java-Fragen:*

Können Methoden überladen werden? Ja das geht .
Können Methoden überschrieben werden? Natürlich geht auch das (Stichwort: Vererbung).
Werden Konstante mit dem Zusatz „final“ deklariert? So ist es.
Können im Konstruktor andere Konstruktoren aufgerufen werden? Ja das geht.
Kann eine Methode ein Wert zurückgeben? Ja.
Unterscheidet java zwischen Groß,- und Kleinschreibung? Ja tut es. 
Ist diese Deklaration richtig? float f = 1.1232F; Ja das geht so

*3. Beschreiben Sie den Unterschied zwischen einer Objektvariablen und einer
Klassenvariablen*

Java fuer Fortgeschrittene
Da kann mans genau nachlesen 

*4. Erklären Sie den Unterschied zwischen den Begriffen: Klasse und Objekt*

Objekte sind Exemplare einer Klasse, die zur Laufzeit erstellt werden. Dabei definiert die Klasse alle Methoden und Variablen, die das Objekt verwenden kann.

*
5. Erstellen Sie ine Referenzadresse vom Type StringBuffer und weisen dieser
Ein Objekt der Klasse StringBuffer mit dem Anfangswert „Hallo“ zu.*

Also ich hab mir StringBuffer nicht angeguckt, aber ich würde nun einfach mal raten:
StringBuffer  buffer = new StringBuffer ("Hallo");

*6. Mit welchen beiden Anweisungen fangen Sie eine mögliche Ausnahme ab.*
try & catch

*7. Ergänzen Sie den Programmcode zur Ausgabe des Unicodes als Zahlenwert:*

char c = `€`;
System.out.println ( _________________________ );

Converting Non-Unicode Text (The Java™ Tutorials > Internationalization > Working with Text)
Da wirds erklärt 

*10. Programmieren Sie die Konstante „MAXIMUM = 100“.*
final int MAXIMUM = 100;

*11. Mit welchem Operator läßt sich einfach feststellen, ob eine Ganzzahl durch 7
Ohne Rest teilbar ist? (bitte eine Beispiellösung)*
if (Ganzzahl  % 7 == 0)

*12. Wie erreichen Sie bei der Deklaration, das ein StandardArray „zahlenListe“ mit 5
nummerischen Elementen gleich mit den Zahlen 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 initialisiert wird?*
( bitte Beispielcode )
int[] zahlenListe = {2, 4, 6, 8, 10};

*14. Typumwandlung von dobule zu int:*

Double d = 1.2534;

Int i = ______________________
int i = (int) d;


----------



## Ariol (25. Jul 2011)

Zu 18:
01.1 Public schreibt man klein
    => *p*ublic Klasse Test Programm
01.1 Es heißt "class" statt "Klasse"
    => public *class* Test Programm
01.2 Klassennamen dürfen keine Leerzeichen beinhalten. 
    => public class *TestProgramm*
02.1 die Main-Methode wird klein geschrieben. 
    => public static *m*ain ( String [ ] args )
02.2 der Typ der Main-Funktion fehlt
    => public static *void *main ( String [ ] args )
04.1 Variablenname fehl
    => int *j* = 0
05.1 Es gibt keinen Typ "longdouble". 1.0d ist vom Type double 
    => *double* d = 1.0d
06.1 "char" ist ein reserviertes Schlüsselwort und kann nicht als Veraible verwendet werden
    => String *string* = new String ( „Hallo“ );
06.2 ungültige Anführungszeichen:
    => String string = new String ( *"*Hallo*"* );
07.1 Groß-/Kleinschreibung von i. 
    => while ( int *i* = 0; *i* < 100; i++ )
07.2 Falscher Schleifentyp. For-Schleife gesucht:
    => *for*( int I = 0; I < 100; i++ )
08.1 If wird klein geschrieben
    => *if* ( i > 20 )
10.1 Es gibt keine Variable X
    => _Zeile entfernen_
11.1 If wird klein geschrieben
    => *if* ( b == false )
12.1 Es gibt kein System.Ende
    => System*.exit(0);* _oder_ *return;* _oder_ *break;*
13.1 ungültige Anführungszeichen:
    => System.out.println( *"*Hallo*"* );



```
public class TestProgramm {
	public static void main ( String [ ] args )
	{
		boolean b = true;
		int j = 0;
		double d = 1.0d;
		String string = new String ( "Hallo" );
		for ( int i = 0; i < 100; i++ )
		{
			if ( i > 20 )
			{
				b = false;
			}
			if ( b == false )
			{
				System.exit(0);
			}
			System.out.println( "Hallo" );
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Night79 (8. Aug 2011)

Natürlich bin ich daran interessiert Java zu erlernen .. bloß es fällt mir schwer es mir selber nach der Vorlesung beizubringen ohne einen dementsprechenden Ansprechpartner..

Und die Klausur war natürlich eine gute Vorlage um schon einmal in die Thematik sich einzuarbeiten :rtfm:


----------



## chalkbag (8. Aug 2011)

Night79 hat gesagt.:


> Und die Klausur war natürlich eine gute Vorlage um schon einmal in die Thematik sich einzuarbeiten :rtfm:



Sehe ich nicht so. Alte Klausuren sind meistens in geringer Stückzahl vorhanden und somit wertvoll. Die Klausuren solltest du zum Schluss deiner Lernphase ansehen und nicht ohne Wissen mit Forumhilfe so irgendwie durchwurschteln. Lese den Script, mach dir Notizen, mach die Übungsaufgaben aus dem Praktikum, geh nochmal alles durch und dann teste unter realen Bedingungen (Zeit, Hilfsmittel) mit einer Klausur wie weit du bist.

Machst du die Klausur davor kannst du sie nicht mehr unter "realen" Bedingungen testen, da du sie ja schon kennst. Zumindest bei mir waren Einsteigerklausuren auch immer stark eine Zeitfrage.


----------

